# Ancient Elves



## Ormazd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, there.

I know the information is somewhere in one of the adventures (or I read it in a thread here in this forum), but can anyone remind of the details regarding the elven civilization whose ruins are discovered in the swamps outside of Seaquen?

When my party went after the attercops at the behest of Banahman Vett, they discovered the elven tomb in the pyramid, but I couldn't remember the details of the elves to share with them. I seem to remember the elven ruins popping up later in the campaign, so I don't want to get anything wrong.

Thanks for any info,
O


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2010)

The Shahalesti.  They feature heavily in _WotBS #7: The Trial of Echoed Souls_, which you can download.  The ruins outside Seaquen are just a hint at them.


----------



## Ormazd (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool, thanks. When you say I can download "Trial" now, do you mean it's completed and ready to be "officially" downloaded? If so, where? I don't see it.

Thanks,
O


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2010)

Click the "Subscribers Content" button at the top of the screen.  It's currently the 8th item down.


----------



## Ormazd (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks!

O


----------



## Ormazd (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, so the ruins are not those of the Taranesti?

Maybe I'm just missing someting, but I don't see it explained anywhere why the Shahalesti abandoned the land in southern Dassen, leaving the ruins that are discovered by the PCs. I ask because my party is determined to explore the pyramid further, and I'd love a way to tie the ruins in with the Shahalesti/Taranesti/Drow elements that appear later. Also, one of the PCs is an eladrin and is very curious about the history involved.

Thanks for any help,
O


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 20, 2010)

In the 3e version, the ruins I think were just some old city that had probably been wiped out by hurricanes, earthquakes, or whatever -- several decades or centuries earlier. I don't think I even had an answer for it.

Things may have changed in the 4e version.


----------

